

Ridescore: Grading US Cities on Car Service Regulations - ossama
http://www.ridescore.org/

======
drewda
From the same think tank that brought you:
[http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/capital-weather-
gang/pos...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/capital-weather-
gang/post/heartland-institute-launches-campaign-linking-terrorism-murder-and-
global-warming-belief/2012/05/04/gIQAJJ3Q1T_blog.html)

